# No center/surround with Yamaha HTR-6130 receiver



## spaniel (Nov 29, 2010)

I've had this Yamaha HTR-6130 for a couple years. When I first set it up I remember problems getting the rear speakers to work, but forget how I fixed it (knowing me probably random button punching).

Today I disconnected all the speakers to run new (better) speaker cable and put the cable to the rear under the floor where it belonged. Once everything was all back together, the center and both rears no longer work. No matter what mode I seem to set it to, no sound except the fronts and subwoofer (new wire to the fronts too). Only the front speaker icons are on on the screen, and I know I used to be able to get them all on when the surround was functional.

The input/output setup has not changed. I have a Blueray, the receiver, and Samsung flatscreen. There is an HDMI straight from the Blueray to the TV; RCA cord from the Blueray audio output to the TV; RCA from the TV audio output back to the receiver.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Is there a menu you can access to turn speakers on and off, i know on some models of AVR's you need to tell them what speakers your using.:dontknow:


----------



## spaniel (Nov 29, 2010)

bambino said:


> Is there a menu you can access to turn speakers on and off, i know on some models of AVR's you need to tell them what speakers your using.:dontknow:


Yes. I have "large" selected for the front speakers and "small" for all the others.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There's a setting in the "Basic Setup" menu that selects the number of speakers you're using.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## spaniel (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...turns out it was bad lighting and not bad proficiency with the menu options. When I tore into it in the daylight I immediately saw that the new speaker wire had a very thin, transparent coating that my stripper had incompletely removed. I re-stripped and connected everything and all is well in the world. 

Thanks again.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

"Measure twice cut once":sn: I'm glad it was a simple problem, i have some wire like that too.


----------

